# Work magazine...



## carina (16 Jun 2011)

So as part of my role as Receptionist I put together the company "magazine"... 
It's just a few pages (usually about 10/12) with some Event Guides, a Culture Club (asking questions to someone about the country they're from etc A News section (births, weddings, people leaving) An article on a Social Night, A Quiz etc;
I have only started looking after it and due to redundancies have lost half of the team and it's now looking like 6 pages!! (and they're not even full!) The guy who used to do the quiz is gone... Anyone know where I can get a quiz like a cross word, word search that I can paste in?
Anything else I can add to the mag?
Cheers,
Carina


----------



## liaconn (16 Jun 2011)

You could do restaurant reviews, book reviews, film reviews and so on. To be honest, when we had a staff magazine most people just flicked through it for the photographs and didn't really read the articles.


----------



## TarfHead (16 Jun 2011)

Ask someone to write a page about something they're passionate about, e.g. stamp collecting, bog snorkelling, Zuma classes ?


----------



## micmclo (16 Jun 2011)

Some articles on:
www.welfare.ie
www.redunancy.ie 


We had one of those, full of tables and stats and well done team but lets let have our best month ever and strive upwards an....bla bla bla

I only looked at the pics
So if the wedding couples want to share their pics people will like that. Baby pics too

Lots of crosswords here
http://www.crosswordsite.com

If you have reps and salespeople come in and they're foreign (or from Cork ) maybe ask them a few questions about their home place.
They'll do it as it'll increase their profile


----------



## carina (16 Jun 2011)

That's what I'm thinking liaconn, most people just look at the pictures...!
Was just googling upcoming films, think I'll do an Entertainment page alright...
Have just sent an email around to see if anybody has anything that they'd like to write about..
Thanks for the reply, much appreciated.


----------



## carina (16 Jun 2011)

No sales people unfortunately!!
We have profiled every team at this stage... 
Will def grab a crossword though.
Thanks again!


----------



## Staples (16 Jun 2011)

Have a "60 seconds with...." feature in which a different employee ervy month month is asked to name their favourite film, holiday destination, what they'd be if they weren't a sales rep, etc. 

It's crap but people like it.


----------



## liaconn (17 Jun 2011)

Why don't you ask the senior managers to contribute a baby photograph of themselves and have a competition where staff have to guess who they are?


----------



## carina (20 Jun 2011)

Thanks liaconn but we did that before!

I have just added a Movie News section.. am up to 8 pages now!! Am going to add a quiz or competition and then I'm done!


----------



## Leper (21 Jun 2011)

What a positive subject; reminds me of our union mag some years ago, just a few pages, mostly personal info, agony-aunt advice on staff issues (not issues of a personal nature).  There was a small-ad section where you could pick up anything from a mobile home rental to a second hand car or birthday cake services.  Every word of the magazine was read and discussed.

The trade union grew of course and replaced the Union Mag with a glossy magazine mostly made up of ads from huge companies and the local small ads ceased to be.  It was a great pity as I understand it is a competition now to see what will hit the waste bin first, the trade union glossy or the company glossy.


----------



## Complainer (23 Jun 2011)

liaconn said:


> when we had a staff magazine most people just flicked through it for the photographs and didn't really read the articles.


That reminds me of some other magazines I used to get.


----------



## DB74 (24 Jun 2011)

Complainer said:


> That reminds me of some other magazines I used to get.



And if the work magazine was like those ones then it might become more popular!


----------



## Yorrick (24 Jun 2011)

Depending where you are based maybe some one will contribute the details of a walk in the area highlighting points of interest such as local history etc.


----------



## horusd (24 Jun 2011)

Complainer said:


> That reminds me of some other magazines I used to get.


 
Care to share what kind of mags these were Complainer?


----------



## Complainer (24 Jun 2011)

horusd said:


> Care to share what kind of mags these were Complainer?



It was one you were very fond of yourself - see Top shelf magazine


----------



## horusd (26 Jun 2011)

Complainer said:


> It was one you were very fond of yourself - see Top shelf magazine


 
Lol. Well there's lots of dirty pic's in Gardeners World, alright.but no interesting ones!


----------



## LDFerguson (28 Jun 2011)

Carina - you can generate word search puzzles that feature words that are relevant to your employer, e.g staff names, local pub etc.  Loads of free word search generators on the web if you Google one, e.g. http://puzzle-maker.com/WS/index.htm


----------

